# Corsair H100 umbau auf UV Schläuche?



## [-SONIC-] (3. Dezember 2011)

*Corsair H100 umbau auf UV Schläuche?*

Hallo,

gibt es eine möglichkeit die Schlüche der KompaktWaKü durch UV Schläuche zu ersetzen und am besten mit diesen Wasserfarbmischung!?


----------



## Abductee (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair H100 umbau auf UV Schläuche?*

nein.
kauf dir einen uv-spiralschlauch und umwickel die originalen schläuche damit.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair H100 umbau auf UV Schläuche?*

Ne dafür sind die Kühlungen nicht gedacht, das ist ein Einwegsystem


----------



## Scorpio78 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair H100 umbau auf UV Schläuche?*

Ber theoreitsch könnte man ja die Schläuche kappen, mit klaren ergänzen und dan mit Schlauchverlängerungen verbinden, oder?
Müsste man halt noch nen AGB verwenden.


----------



## Abductee (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair H100 umbau auf UV Schläuche?*

bei 90€ ist der garantieverlust auch nicht zu vernachlässigen.
in wie weit die originale flüssigkeit verdünnt werden kann ist auch fraglich.
das soll ja ein alkoholgemisch sein, verdünn ich das mit isopropanol oder mit destilliertem wasser?
wie schauts mit der schmierleistung für die pumpe aus?


----------



## Scorpio78 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair H100 umbau auf UV Schläuche?*

Das mit dem Mischungsverhältnis ist eine gute Frage,...
Da kann ich nichts zu sagen, aber ich denke eigentlich sollten Lösungen für normale WaKüsreichen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair H100 umbau auf UV Schläuche?*

Was aber definitiv entfällt wäre die Wartungsfreiheit. Ich frage mich aber warum man so etwas kauft wenn es doch zerstört wird


----------



## Scorpio78 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair H100 umbau auf UV Schläuche?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Was aber definitiv entfällt wäre die Wartungsfreiheit. Ich frage mich aber warum man so etwas kauft wenn es doch zerstört wird


 
Machbarkeitsstudie!


----------



## Superwip (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair H100 umbau auf UV Schläuche?*

Ich würde die Schläuche mit UV Farbe anmalen.



> Machbarkeitsstudie!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Teure, sinnlose Machbarkeitsstudie...


----------



## MetallSimon (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair H100 umbau auf UV Schläuche?*

Ich hab die CoolIT A.L.C. auch gemoddet, sprich die Schläuche ersetzt, Kühlflüssigkeit getauscht und kühle damit im Momment noch meine Grafikkarte
Läugt einwandfrei. Also wenn du das wirklich machen willst, es ist möglich. Obs sinnvoll ist, ist nur die Frage.


----------

